# Router plate template help



## Haggus (Mar 25, 2009)

I recently purchased a Rockler discontinued 1/4 inch router plate 1/4'' Machined Aluminum Router Table Plates - Discontinued - Rockler Woodworking Tools for my new Bosch Model 1617EVSPK router. Well, they also discontinued the template for the plate, and low and behold, no one I can find, internet based or storefront has them. So I need to make my own. I plan on taking the template and using a template bit (which I haven't purchased yet) to make a positive copy, then a negative template. I am using some synthetic bowling lane material I have, and its hard as hell, and slick to boot, so I figgure the bit will be trashed when I'm done, and I really only have one shot at it. Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

No advice but welcome to the forums Haggus.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

There are a couple of discontinued mounting plates. Please post the size of yours. I bought one of the clearance plates for my PC7518 and snagged the installation template for $5 with it. I would be happy to assist you on the installation. I will measure my plate Saturday and post the dimensions.


----------



## Haggus (Mar 25, 2009)

I have the 8" by 11" plate id get the 8 1/4" by 113/4 plate but I would thing the corner radius would be different.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

A couple of questions. First, did the plate come pre-drilled for your Bosch router? I not, you can use your existing baseplate to mark the plate for drilling and countersinking. Be as precise as you can with this, since even small variations in placement of the holes count. A self-centering punch is handy, too.

For insetting the plate into your table, remember you'll want a rabbet around the inside to support the plate - wide enough for support and to accommodate leveling screws. The depth of the rabbet is slightly more than the thickness of the plate, so it can be leveled to the table surface.


----------



## Haggus (Mar 25, 2009)

Yes it is set up pre drilled for my router, weather or not it is accurate I cant say yet. I'm just trying to determine the best way to make my own template accurately as the factory ones are gone. Thanks for all the responses so far.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

As to the template for the plate inset, I think I'd use the actual plate itself as the original guide. That way, you don't have to worry about variations in manufacture, corner radius being the same, etc. You might even be able to use a bit the same radius as your plate corner to run the rabbet.


----------



## Haggus (Mar 25, 2009)

Excellent idea Ralph, thanks, I'm heading to Rockler tomorrow to grab the parts I need for a template guide, as the "quick change" system that comes with the router seems a bit on the loose, or variable side. Since this is my first "real" router, I'm labeling this forum and the ideas and projects there in "the Devil" because I keep comming up with new projects that lead me down a spendy path to complete them. My grandfather used to tell me that "in the most dire situations all you have is your brain, and the tools that you know best, make sure the tool will last as long as your brain", I think a new brain may be cheaper in the long run.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Here are three ways to mount your plate by using the plate itself as a template...

How to install your router in your router table.

Install a Router Lift Plate - NewWoodworker.com LLC

The third way is in the attached PDF.

Just do a Google search on "router plate installation", or some such, and you will probably find some more ideas.


----------



## Haggus (Mar 25, 2009)

First off, thanks for the welcoming, and the links and advice, I got a Rockler clearance plate, and as some others have experienced, it was not true, undaunted, I made it work. I made my top out of 1/2 inch MDF, I would have liked to use 3/4 but I lack of shop space the top needs to be storeable. I laid our my table and used Elmers Nano glue wherever I wasnt going to be routing. While that cured I went to work on my template, I used some mdf scraps and a 1/2 straight bit with a 1/2 bushing screwing the plate down I made a negative. Using the negative and my 1" bushing I made the actual template. I ended up using the actual template with my 1/2 bushing once more to make it smaller by 1/16th ( glad I checked it before taking the plunge)
The material I used for the top was cut offs that I had from installing bowling alley lanes its 7/16 th's phenolic resin with a treated top coat that doesn't scratch or get marked up, it has to stand up to bowling balls, why not lumber. I sanded that back side as much as it would and went back to gluing and clamping, using my multi track as a guide to save some cutting. You can pretty much see where I went from there, I just rounded the fence tracks to match the 3/4 bit radius because cutting the top is a pain, I pretty much ruined every bit that came into contact with it.
While I didn't want to screw the plate to the table the curve in the plate forced my hand so I drilled and countersunk some holes, using the plate as a guide I drilled the top and smacked some t-nuts on the bottom, the recess and the table are straight, so it pulls the plate straight also. I did make the recess a bit too deep but using a mic. I used the appropriate shims to bring it up to flat. 
I also used some of the phenolic resin to enlarge the tiny fence on my new Ridgid R4511 Table saw.


----------



## Haggus (Mar 25, 2009)

Oh, and I did make it exceedingly large because it will also double as my outfeed table, and pretty much a workbench. I put the multi track far from the the plate so I can use my miter gauge from the table saw, with extensions on it, and also to clamp projects to as I need.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

It's looking good.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

You won't be very happy with a 1/2" top when it starts to sag on you. If nothing else you should place some strengthening trusses underneath.


----------



## westend (Mar 31, 2009)

I bet that bowling alley material will hold up real well. Nice looking table. I just installed the same plate for a Bosch 1617 EVS. It worked out very well.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I'm sorry I didn't get the plate measurements posted for you. My wife is having problems, back in the hospital and my plans are on hold. I'm glad you got your plate mounted but 1/2" is going to sag quickly. The Router Workshop table top is 3/4" baltic birch with high pressure laminate on both sides and it is supported about 13" on center with 1/2" bb plywood. You said your guides were loose. Two things cause this, either the two mounting screws are not tight or the lever is not moving the full distance to lock. I use the PC style adapter in mine with brass bushings.


----------



## sher622 (Mar 28, 2009)

Haggus,
Looking good. I'm in the same situation with making the top to my table. I looked at a lot of different ways to inset a plate into a table and the best one I found was to use some double-stick tape and put 4 boards around the plate. Remove the plate, then use a 1/2" flush bearing bit(my plate has 1/2" corners) to route inside the boards. This could be done right into the table, but I used 3/4" mdf and went all the way through in two passes. Now I have a template that I can use any time I want to make a top with that plate in only 1 step. I like the idea of making the table that big for an outfeed table. Speaking of which, does that saw have the stone top? I saw that at HD the other day, but there was no literature on it, so I couldn't tell if it was man made stone or natural. I'm a little confused why you didn't use 3/4" MDF, maybe the weight? I used two sheets of 3/4" MDF, kinda took that one from Norm. Great job and pictures, the unusual material makes for a cool story in the shop.


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

George (post #9) the shopnotes PDF file you posted must be the easiest way I have seen to install a router plate on a tabletop. 

Mike you did a very nice work on your top. 

Nicolas


----------



## Haggus (Mar 25, 2009)

I went with 1/2 because I knew I was going to have to attach the plate and I wanted to make it a hinged top. Axl your right, and the trusses are part of my upcomming hinge system for the cabinet, after I find a new home for my old tablesaw.


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

Looks great to me.. nice job..


----------

